

How to Create an Input Character Counter with jQuery - PatriciaLopes
http://mrbool.com/how-to-create-an-input-character-counter-with-jquery/26471

======
bdfh42
A rather trivial "how to" for an HN audience - plus it will not work as
anticipated in at least 1 mobile browser.

